# Donate for a Cause



## maggiesmom (Mar 29, 2013)

Deleted thread. 

maggiesmom


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

Donate for a Cause doesn't sell timeshares for owners - you pay them a large fee ($1,800) to take it off your hands. 

If you are patient, I'm sure you will find a taker for your Starwood timeshare - I think you just posted i this week.  Once a week, bump your post with more info. about the timeshare to keep it at the top of the forum.  

Also - offer it for completely free, rather than charging for the transfer.  (Paying for the transfer is far less than the cost that Donate for a Cause will charge you.)


----------



## maggiesmom (Mar 29, 2013)

DeniseM,
Thanks for letting me know. I will not be using them


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

Unfortunately, it isn't feasible to hire someone to sell a low-cost timeshare for you.  There are definitely reputable brokers, but they charge a commission after the sale - usually starting around $1,000.

There are also the upfront fee companies, and they charge you a large fee just to LIST your timeshare - but then they make no effort to actually sell it.

Your best be is giving it away for free.  

Have you considered trading your timeshare for some of the other Starwood resorts in II?  You have a very low maintenance fee, and you could split it and use one side each year.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 29, 2013)

Just thought I'd mention...

We bought our 1st week at WSJ from Resort Closing (Bozeman, Montana) which sold it for DNFC.  The people who donated to DNFC were not charged to donate.  It was part of a charity auction (iirc for lung cancer).  Perhaps there was no up-front charge because the WSJ villa had quite a lot of value back then (2006)?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Just thought I'd mention...
> 
> We bought our 1st week at WSJ from Resort Closing (Bozeman, Montana) which sold it for DNFC.  The people who donated to DNFC were not charged to donate.  It was part of a charity auction (iirc for lung cancer).  Perhaps there was no up-front charge because the WSJ villa had quite a lot of value back then (2006)?



DFC will accept TS's for free that have *resale value*, but unfortunately, you can pick up a dozen SVR deeds a week for nothing, and free closing...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 29, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> DFC will accept TS's for free that have *resale value*, but unfortunately, you can pick up a dozen SVR deeds a week for nothing, and free closing...



This was my point - it likely depends as DFC may take ones that have value without charge.  I realize that most SVR resort weeks do not, but wanted clarity that this may not always be the case.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> This was my point - it likely depends as DFC may take ones that have value without charge.  I realize that most SVR resort weeks do not, but wanted clarity that this may not always be the case.



Yep!  If a TS has resale value - there is no reason to donate it.  In that case, I would recommend that the OP sell it, and if it has significant value, contact a reputable TS broker.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 29, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Yep!  If a TS has resale value - there is no reason to donate it.  In that case, I would recommend that the OP sell it, and if it has significant value, contact a reputable TS broker.



Of course, the nice folks (both Doctors) who donated the WSJ week we picked up (on eBay) did not care about the $$ (mbn), and was pure charity.  DNF and RCI (and associated TS resale broker - brother of RCI owner) made out nicely though...


----------



## jkrischt (Mar 29, 2013)

maggiesmom said:


> Has anyone used this company to sell there starwood timeshare? . I have my SVR listed here on tug , but if it doesn't go I thought I would use them.
> Any information would be helpful.
> 
> maggiesmom



You may want to try to sell your SVR unit on Redweek.com.  I posted my SVR week on TUG and got no serious hits.  I also had a couple bad experiences on eBay too (never again, people know they are not bound to eBay purchases).  I got a ton of serious responses on Redweek and actually just sold a unit.  The upfront fee feels pricey compared to other options, but its been worth it for me. 

Good Luck!

Brad


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

jkrischt said:


> You may want to try to sell your SVR unit on Redweek.com.  I posted my SVR week on TUG and got no serious hits.  I also had a couple bad experiences on eBay too (never again, people know they are not bound to eBay purchases).  I got a ton of serious responses on Redweek and actually just sold a unit.  The upfront fee feels pricey compared to other options, but its been worth it for me.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Brad



What upfront fee?  You meant the fee to join and advertise on Redweek?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 29, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> What upfront fee?  You meant the fee to join and advertise on Redweek?



For RW membership and RW cost to sell?  That is not what DM means when she says upfront fee.


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 29, 2013)

maggiesmom said:


> Has anyone used this company to sell there starwood timeshare? . I have my SVR listed here on tug , but if it doesn't go I thought I would use them.
> Any information would be helpful.
> 
> maggiesmom



It also depends what you have.  If you have a holiday fixed week, it has a much higher value than a run-of-the-mill floating week.  You may also consider offering the week with usage paid (or some percentage of it anyway) to entice a buyer.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> For RW membership and RW cost to sell?  That is not what DM means when she says upfront fee.



Technically, it is a fee you pay upfront, but on TUG "upfront fee" has a different connotation.

Also - Redweek has a full service sales option, and I'm wondering if jkrischt, could have use that.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2013)

sjsharkie said:


> It also depends what you have.  If you have a holiday fixed week, it has a much higher value than a run-of-the-mill floating week.  You may also consider offering the week with usage paid (or some percentage of it anyway) to entice a buyer.
> 
> -ryan



It's a floating week.  She is offering it for free, w/buyer paying closing.  First usage 2014.  It would be a good entry level TS for someone.


----------



## siesta (Mar 30, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> Of course, the nice folks (both Doctors) who donated the WSJ week we picked up (on eBay) did not care about the $$ (mbn), and was pure charity. FNF and RCI (and associated TS resale broker - brother of RCI owner) made out nicely though...


Yes denise is quick to rag on donate for a cause, she apparently has a grudge against them, and doesnt understand how they operate.

If your timeshare has value and they can easily dispose of it to raise money for their noble cause, they will gladly take your timeshare donation for free and sell it.

However, if the tmeshare is even difficult to GIVE away on your own, donate for a cause anticipates the same prblem when they take it from you.  To protect themselves, and ultimately their charity, they require an upfront fee just to make sure if they are stuck with it for awhile that they can pay the MF without spending money of their own.  What good would they be as a charity if they took a timeshare off your hands for free, ended up spending $500-1000 dollars out of their own pocket to cover fees, then "sold" it for $100 bucks or less.  That would be a negative, and there would be nothing to donate to a charity and they would be a losing venture.

Also, if they take your timeshare for $1000 fee, then spend a $1000 on Mf and basically give it away, what is left for a charity?  Thats why if your timeshare is one of those that you can barely give away, they ask what they anticipate they will spend on fees, and extra $ so they can actually have something to show for it when they "sell" your timeshare for a $1 eventually.

Also, she misses the point once again when she asks the absurd question, if your timeshare has value and donate for a cause will take it for free from you, why not sell it yourself?  Duhhh, easy.. Its called charity! Some people like to give without expecting things in return.  And as true with all charitable donations they are tax deductible (our government does this to encourage charitable donations!) fyi, the amount you can deduct is the fair market value, and you should verify that deduction with your accountant to insulate yourself.

They support some very noble causes that can be seen here:

http://www.donateforacause.org/charities.php

And they have been lauded by many including the Chicago Tribune, the New York Times, Suze Orman, and the today show.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2013)

> Yes denise is quick to rag on donate for a cause, she apparently has a grudge against them, and doesnt understand how they operate....
> 
> Also, she misses the point once again when she asks the absurd question...
> 
> Duhhh, easy...



You know, your post was just plain rude, and you might want to check your facts...Duhhh, easy...



> *Better Business Bureau Report* for
> *Project Philanthropy dba Donate for a Cause*
> 
> Does not meet one or more standards
> ...



http://www.bbb.org/charity-reviews/...py-dba-donate-for-a-cause-in-bozeman-mt-20893

*Once their 2012 IRS Form 990 is available, I'll post it.


----------



## siesta (Mar 30, 2013)

Denise, did you really just post a statistic that showed they missed the mark by 1%, which equates to $3928.25? I'm not quite sure what point your facts were implying.

Let me break it down for you since you seem to be having difficulty.

64% of donate for a cause's money generated went to charitable organizations, which was $249,764 out of $392,825

25% of their money went to fund raising.

Only 11% went to Administrative.

The highest paid employee was the President of the Company.

Chief Executive : Ms. Virginia Babcock , President
Compensation*:*$59,991	

*Compensation includes annual salary and, if applicable, benefit plans, expense accounts, and other allowances.

You may want to not just check facts, but interpret them.

Consider because of these fine folks, nearly a quarter million dollars was donated to causes such as the Feed the Children, National Autism Society, the Children's home, etc.  if these folks didnt spend their time and effort, that is money that would have never materialized for those foundations.

Im pretty sure the president of that company can work elsewhere for more than $60k a year if she didnt truly believe in what she was doing.

Did you know the American Cancer Society spends 9% on administrative fees?And their President gets paid over $2.4 million dollars a year?

Part of the reason that more of the money from donate for a cause isnt going to programs, is because they have such a high fund raising fee, @ 25%.  likely due to the nature of the business of timeshares and their company business model in getting people to donate in the first place. Most charities fund raising fees are under 5%.  If they were able to cut that rate in half, that would put them close to 80% mark which some of the many famous charities are around.  For example the American Red Cross is at around 85% Take a look at some other famous ones: 

http://www.businessinsider.com/biggest-american-charities-2011-11?op=1

If donate for a cause were able to spend what most charities spend on fund raising fees, which is around 5%, they would be giving 85% of their intake to charity.  Some of the most successful charities give 80-90% and you'd be very surprised to see that many in fact give much less then that.  Donate for a cause is a stand up organization, and shame on you for trying to discredit them, regardless of how lousy that attempt was.

The truth is, your only beef with donate for a cause because a few years ago you got into it with someone from the company who was talking about how they appraise timeshares.  Ask 5 different accountants, and you'll get 5 different answers on what to deduct for your timeshare for fair market value, and I can care less what dave or whoever it is says.

I hope you realize that for every person that you dissuade from using this company, is food out ofa childs mouth, or money out of the coffers of another charitable organization that is happy to have a company like donate for a cause around.  And if you think I'm rude for telling you how I see it, so be it.

Good day to you.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2013)

How convenient that you just ignored the other requirements that the don't comply with. 





> Project Philanthropy dba Donate for a Cause does not meet the following *3* Standards for Charity *Accountability*.



And about that 64% - it means that their overhead is 36%.  By any standard, that's a poor showing for a charity.  Would you donate to a charity that pockets 36%???

I'm not here to promote charities - I'm here to support TS owners, and the most cost effective option is always to try to give you timeshare away, yourself, first.

Siesta - you obviously have an axe to grind with me - I suggest that you back down - you are out of line.


----------



## siesta (Mar 30, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> How convenient that you just ignored the other requirements that the don't comply with.
> 
> And about that 64% - it means that their overhead is 36%.  By any standard, that's a poor showing for a charity.  Would you donate to a charity that pockets 36%???
> 
> Siesta - you obviously have an axe to grind with me - I suggest that you back down - you are out of line.


Back down? Why because your an admin and I'm disagreeing with you? My post was respectful and objective.

Additionally, regarding the other point they missed: 

Standard 11: Financial Statements - Make available to all, on request, complete annual financial statements prepared in accordance with generally accepted accounting principles. *When total annual gross income exceeds $500,000*, these statements should be audited in accordance with generally accepted auditing standards.

They didnt exceed $500,000, and an internally produced self audit would expend more capital and result in less money going to the charities all to "satisfy" a requirement for the bbb which many people that know of this company's reputation dont need to refer to.  If Uncle Sam suspects improprieties, the IRS can audit.

And yes, I would gladly donate to this company. Again you missed the point, they "pocket" 11%, because 25% is additional expenditure called fund raising fees, which helps bring in more donations.  Again, because the nature of the timeshare industry, they are not the typical charity which can sit on its hands and let donations pour in. 

I've said all I have to say on this and will defer this thread to others. 

P.s., no hard feelings over here and especially no axe to grind., but we definitely dont see eye to eye on this one.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2013)

This is not respectful - whether directed to me or anyone else.  





> Yes denise is quick to *rag on* donate for a cause, she apparently has a grudge against them, and doesnt understand how they operate....
> 
> Also, she misses the point once again when she asks the *absurd* question...
> 
> *Duhhh, easy.*..



I don't know why you are so emotionally invested in this topic, but if you have to make it personal, maybe you should take a break.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 30, 2013)

Tug is great because it offers free ads, but sadly I don't believe it gets the traffic that Redweek and MyResortNetwork get.  Were I to try and sell on my own, I'd advertise on one of these, in addition to Tug. Cost is $35-75.

Plus, since SVR is such a hard sell, thanks to its voluntary status, I'd sweeten the pot by offering up 2013 use for free (Cost: $1000 (MFs)).  I MIGHT also offer to pay closing costs, which are $275+. 

...Or, since I'm already out $1000+ before I pass Go, I might just avoid the hassle altogether and sign it over to DFC for $1800.

Your money; your time; your call.


----------



## jkrischt (Apr 1, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> What upfront fee?  You meant the fee to join and advertise on Redweek?



Bad choice of words by me.  I meant the fee to create a resale posting on Redweek.  $59.99 n Redweek compared to free on TUG.   No upfront fees like those scammers!

Brad


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 1, 2013)

jkrischt said:


> Bad choice of words by me.  I meant the fee to create a resale posting on Redweek.  $59.99 n Redweek compared to free on TUG.   No upfront fees like those scammers!
> 
> Brad


I assumed this is what you meant - paying RW to become a member and post an ad is not considered an upfront fee (same with eBay, or other places to sell TSs yourself).  Also, I believe you have to be a TUG member ($15) to post an ad, then the 1st 25 ads are free (or something like that...)

DFC may (likely) charge a fee based on the value of the TS (which makes sense).  However, they are not scammers which I think is the issue above.

The warning seen on TUG is to watch out for TS scammers that charge an upfront fee, but never sell the TS even if they claim they do (sometimes leaving the seller to believe they did...) - there are multiple variations on this theme, but all charge a fee upfront.


----------



## jkrischt (Apr 1, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Tug is great because it offers free ads, but sadly I don't believe it gets the traffic that Redweek and MyResortNetwork get.  Were I to try and sell on my own, I'd advertise on one of these, in addition to Tug. Cost is $35-75.
> 
> Plus, since SVR is such a hard sell, thanks to its voluntary status, I'd sweeten the pot by offering up 2013 use for free (Cost: $1000 (MFs)).  I MIGHT also offer to pay closing costs, which are $275+.
> 
> ...



Just for reference, I was able to sell my SVR week and get reimbursed for 2013 fees (I obviously gave up my usage for 2013 to the buyer).  I did have to pay for half the closing costs.  But I was getting a lot of responses, so if I waited a few more weeks I could have probably found someone to pay for all of closing.

Brad


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2013)

I did not say that DFC is scammer - In my first post in this thread, all I said was that they charge $1,800.  That was the *only* point I intended to make to the OP.  

I did not post their BBB Rating, until I was accused of "ragging on DFC," and "not understanding" the process.

Do I believe that DFC will actually take the timeshare as promised? - *Yes*

However, I don't agree with some of their other business practices, like offering highly inflated appraisals for tax right offs, and their practices as a "charity."

That is a far cry from calling them a scammer.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 1, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I did not say that DFC is scammer - In my first post in this thread, all I said was that they charge $1,800.  That was the *only* point I intended to make to the OP.
> 
> I did not post their BBB Rating, until I was accused of "ragging on DFC," and "not understanding" the process.
> 
> ...



Is this directed at me?  If so, I suggest you go back and carefully read what I wrote in my posts (the link between DFC charging an up-front fee and 'never paying an upfront fee') - as you may be directing your anger at the wrong person.  I never said you accused DFC as being a scammer.  I have no horse in this race other than I bought a week that was originally donated via DFC.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 1, 2013)

Dave, I'm sorry - From your post, I couldn't tell if you were referring to my post or not, and for the record, I wanted to be clear, that I did not call DFC "scammers."


----------



## jarta (Apr 1, 2013)

David,   ...   "I never said you accused DFC as being a scammer."

Your confusion is understandable.  For many months last year, Denise's "tag line" proclaimed that anyone who asks for an upfront payment of money to sell a timeshare is a scammer.  That tag line is gone now.  But, memories die hard and Denise did make sure to point out that DFC asks for $1,800 up front to take title to the timeshare.

Both TUG and DFC were mentioned in the 2012 Chicago Tribune article on timeshare fraud linked by siesta as "places to start" to dispose of an unwanted a timeshare and avoid fraud.  I clicked on the link last Saturday morning and read the Tribune article which appeared on April 24, 2012.  But, the link no longer appears in this TUG thread.

So, here it is again:  http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...share-resale-timeshare-users-group-debit-card   Salty


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 1, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Dave, I'm sorry - From your post, I couldn't tell if you were referring to my post or not, and for the record, I wanted to be clear, that I did not call DFC "scammers."



No - I was referring to the overall logic stream often stated here on TUG.

1) TS scammers ask for an upfront fee to sell your TS (do not do this...).
2) DFC has a upfront fee to sell your TS.
3) Therefore, DFC is a scammer... (do not use them)

and we know that is not correct - so I wanted to merely clarify based on the posts above.  It is okay to use DFC - as they are not scammers, but due your DD if you choose to go with DFC as they may be other methods to rid yourself of an unwanted TS.  But, as mentioned - DFC (regardless of their qualifications as a charity) does offer a service that will allow you to get the deed out of your name (and therefore no more MFs).  It may cost, and may or may not be worth it.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 2, 2013)

jkrischt said:


> Just for reference, I was able to sell my SVR week and get reimbursed for 2013 fees (I obviously gave up my usage for 2013 to the buyer).  I did have to pay for half the closing costs.  But I was getting a lot of responses, so if I waited a few more weeks I could have probably found someone to pay for all of closing.



Good to know.  Whenever I've posted an ad on Redweek, I've gotten a lot of legitimate responses.  I'd rather use and support TUG, of course, but most of the responses i've gotten from my rental/sale/exchange ads here over the years have been from people who want a bargain, at my expense.


----------



## siesta (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, david and jarta have hit the nail on the head why I took issue with denise earlier in the thread(and not saying that they took issue as well, just me).  She may not come out and explicitly state "they are scammers", but the implication is there, especially for people that might not know anything about this group. and if you look at her past posts on the subject, the implication is even stronger.  Her disdain for this charitable organization seethes through her posts, and quite obvious when she uses "charity," all because of her problem with how they appraise timeshares.  If a person donating is concerned about that estimated value given, just ask your accountant.  As lisarex pointed out, they can be a viable option pricewise to get rid of your timeshare, even if your true intention wasn't to be charitable in the first place.

And fyi, "rag on" = "to criticize"  Which you were clearly doing and have done consistently in the past, criticizing this charity. Not sure why this idiom rubbed you the wrong way.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 2, 2013)

No, there was no "implication" that they were scammers - my statement was only about the cost and nothing else.  This was all I said, and your response to this one simple sentence was completely over the top.  I'm done here. 



> Donate for a Cause doesn't sell timeshares for owners - you pay them a large fee ($1,800) to take it off your hands.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 2, 2013)

siesta - I have no issue on Denise's position on DFC or what she has stated.  What I posted was clear on my view... not scammers, potentially viable method for getting rid of a TS (but not necessarily the best approach unless one has charity in mind).  It is crystal clear that you have issue with her position, but please do not include me.  Thanks.


----------



## siesta (Apr 2, 2013)

David, I never said you did take issue, in fact, if you take your own advice you gave to denise, and re-read MY post, you will see I specifically said you did NOT take issue with denise.



> Yes, david and jarta have hit the nail on the head *why I took issue with denise* earlier in the thread(*and not saying that they took issue as well, just me*).



Rather, I said that you hit the nail on the head with why I (only me) took issue with denise's categorization and subsequent implication, and it is summarized as below:



DavidnRobin said:


> No - I was referring to the overall logic stream often stated here on TUG.
> 
> 1) TS scammers ask for an upfront fee to sell your TS (do not do this...).
> 2) DFC has a upfront fee to sell your TS.
> 3) Therefore, DFC is a scammer... (do not use them)


 denise, prepetuates this logic, and subsequently applies the reasoning to donate for a cause, whether it is inadvertant or not (I have my suspicions) is irrelevant, the fact is the implication is clearly there.

Dont get defensive when there is clearly nothing to get defensive about.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 2, 2013)

siesta - as requested - please stop... do not suck me into this... your point has been repeatedly made - thanks again.  I have no issue with you, Denise or DFC.

Respectful suggestion: When disagreeing with someone - try and state the disagreement with so-n-so for reasons XYZ, and try not to be personal.  (of course when subject to an unwarranted personal attack - see NaCl-T - I tend to respond in kind, or ignore.  I should be a better person and ignore more often).  Of course, since this is a message board, sometimes tone does not appropriately come across as intended.  I tend to joke in a sarcastic manner - or be too direct/honest - that may at times be taken wrong.  But, I always try to help and be constructive.

take care.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 3, 2013)

I am considering buying an eBay timeshare from Donate for a Cause. I spoke to Kyle, the person at Resort Closings, Inc. who handles Donate for a Cause's  eBay listings, and he was very helpful. He promptly emailed me the deed and the estoppel for the timeshare I was interested in. Judging from these documents, the listing was pretty accurate. 

I don't know what Donate for a Cause charged the owner to list their timeshare on eBay. I would recommend that anyone looking to dispose of a timeshare consider all their options, including asking the resort to take a deedback and trying to give away the timeshare here on TUG. If you are interested in supporting a charity, I think it would be very important to ask Donate for a Cause how much of the money you give them will actually be donated to the charity. Possibly, you could get more money to the charity by giving the week away (or deeding it back) and then making a cash donation of the amount that Donate for a Cause would have charged.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 3, 2013)

JudyS said:


> I am considering buying an eBay timeshare from Donate for a Cause. I spoke to Kyle, the person at Resort Closings, Inc. who handles Donate for a Cause's  eBay listings, and he was very helpful. He promptly emailed me the deed and the estoppel for the timeshare I was interested in. Judging from these documents, the listing was pretty accurate.
> 
> I don't know what Donate for a Cause charged the owner to list their timeshare on eBay. I would recommend that anyone looking to dispose of a timeshare consider all their options, including asking the resort to take a deedback and trying to give away the timeshare here on TUG. If you are interested in supporting a charity, I think it would be very important to ask Donate for a Cause how much of the money you give them will actually be donated to the charity. Possibly, you could get more money to the charity by giving the week away (or deeding it back) and then making a cash donation of the amount that Donate for a Cause would have charged.



Judy -
As mentioned, I bought our 1st WSJ week thru DFC via ResortClosing (and associated TS broker/brother) on eBay back in early 2006.  As a TUG rookie, a lot was discovered in doing my research (now common knowledge) when it came to exact details of the transaction and process, and potential shadiness of RC (not DFC) as RC at the time had a legal rep (brother) that was not part of the Montana Bar Assc.  (actually this is when I came across Phil Schrag via TUG who helped me with the process - way before he became a WSJ BOD member).  Important: Everything went smoothly, but RC didn't know what they were selling, and of course I was initially worried about the transaction as it was quite a sum.

During this time, I was able to identify the sellers (Doctors from NC), and obtained their email address - introduced myself, and we have stayed in touch since then.  I brought their 2nd week directly from them around 2009/10.  (btw, in todays' value I paid too much for both, but at least i have adjacent weeks - tough to do via resale).  In our discussion, I found out they they were given a donation value by DFC of ~75% the price I paid on eBay.  That means the rest was spit between DFC, RC, and TS broker - and eBay...

Sorry - long story, but wanted to give perspective - So... somebody(ies) made a profit of 25% on this particular transaction.  As mentioned, this was purely charity on the sellers part (upstanding citizens) , BUT they donated it because they did not want to go throught the hassle of selling their extra week (they decided due to their schedules they could not use more than 1 week at WSJ), and if they had tried to sell themselves (or thru a broker which they had no clue existed - not going to happen), they probably would not have donated the cash.

So point is... that DFC can serve many purposes - it may be worthwhile, and perhaps not (do your DD) - perhaps they take too much but supply a service that is no doubt challenging since it deals with TSs. Some people just want to make it easy on themselves, while others go the extra step.  I am neither endorsing or criticizing DFC (although I would endorse RC now), but one must be careful no matter how they proceed with a TS sale, giveaway, or pay to get rid of... because 1-size does not fix all, and most TS owners are not as savvy as Tuggers.


----------



## feckman (Apr 3, 2013)

JudyS said:


> I am considering buying an eBay timeshare from Donate for a Cause. I spoke to Kyle, the person at Resort Closings, Inc. who handles Donate for a Cause's  eBay listings, and he was very helpful. He promptly emailed me the deed and the estoppel for the timeshare I was interested in. Judging from these documents, the listing was pretty accurate.



FWIW, I won a 2BR Lakeside Terrace EEY winter week eBay auction from DFC on 2/21.  DFC was responsive and accurate throughout, and the transaction closed less than a month later -- on 3/20.

From my (buyer's) perspective, the whole thing was accurate, professional and above all, FAST.  I wouldn't hesitate to bid on one of their auctions again.

HTH!


----------



## maggiesmom (Apr 5, 2013)

You know I was the original poster here. And when I went with DeniseM advice some people went " overboard". I DELETED this post, or tried to.With some people no matter what you say they will try to make you look one sided. So let Me make this Crystal clear. I'm going with DeniseM first response to my question. So after this post. TugBrian please remove.


maggiesmom


----------



## AbelowDS (Apr 6, 2013)

All of the banter aside, this is actually a very helpful discussion.

I placed a wish advert for Marriott Willow Ridge on the Marketplace wish list, and DFC responded that they had one.  Not sure whether or not the price at which they are offering the unit is a good one, but the above "information" has helped me to decide whether or not I want to do business with them.


----------



## RLG (Apr 6, 2013)

maggiesmom said:


> You know I was the original poster here. And when I went with DeniseM advice some people went " overboard". I DELETED this post, or tried to.With some people no matter what you say they will try to make you look one sided. So let Me make this Crystal clear. I'm going with DeniseM first response to my question. So after this post. TugBrian please remove.



I'm glad to see this thread is still here.  I find it infuriating on forums (not just this one) when the comments and input of many people vanish into space because the OP has a hissy fit and wants "their" thread deleted.  My view is that your postings should be yours to delete (subject to the forum rules if any), but mine shouldn't be.

To keep this posting on topic:

1) I've purchased timeshares from Donate for a Cause and would do so again.  However, I share Denise's scepticism re their "charity".  I suspect if we dug into their real financials we would find quite a different picture than painted by the 990.  Do we really believe the total revenue brought in by such a large PCC is only 300k?

2) "Moderatoritis" is ever present on most internet forums.  Its primary symptom is the inability to distinguish between TOS violations and disagreement with a poster who also happens to be a moderator.


----------



## lcml11 (Apr 6, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> You know, your post was just plain rude, and you might want to check your facts...Duhhh, easy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go again, confusing the issue with facts.  Oh well.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 6, 2013)

RLG said:


> I'm glad to see this thread is still here.  I find it infuriating on forums (not just this one) when the comments and input of many people vanish into space because the OP has a hissy fit and wants "their" thread deleted.  My view is that your postings should be yours to delete (subject to the forum rules if any), but mine shouldn't be.



I just think it's disrespectful to ask for a thread to be deleted, which disregards all the time and trouble posters went to in an attempt to be helpful.  Throwing the baby out with the bathwater, and all that.  I also dislike when people delete their posts after other people have already responded, because it make us all appear a little off balanced.

I see that Brian hasn't deleted the thread, though.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 6, 2013)

Although inappropriate to call what Maggiesmom requested a hissy fit - she just doesn't want to see the in-fighting (or name calling).

Again - it is just better to say I disagree and state XYZ on why.
For example - I disagree with MM's request to delete thread because many people have relevant and diverse ideas about DFC, and may serve a good method of ridding oneself of an unwanted TS.

Nothing more is needed.  And I am not innocent in this, but I try and improve myself each and everyday...


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2013)

We generally don't delete or close threads unless they violate the TUG posting rules, and this one does not, and I also think it has some helpful info in it.

Also - buying from DFC, vs using them to dispose of a TS, are two completely different things.  Stating that they are good resellers (and I don't doubt that) really has no bearing on the other end of their business.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 7, 2013)

DavidnRobin said:


> For example - I disagree with MM's request to delete thread because many people have relevant and diverse ideas about DFC, and may serve a good method of ridding oneself of an unwanted TS.



I think it's also helpful to have an accurate history of what posters say, because it helps us to discern who to listen to and whose advice to disregard.  HOW people present themselves is often as important as what they say.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 7, 2013)

^^^^ true ^^^^

and when they get to contentious - there is always the ignore feature


----------

